# What to do with wild hare



## Potato42 (Jun 12, 2011)

Aside form hair gel...


So we have a herd of bunnies that invades our yard. Yes, a _herd_. Yesterday one of them seemed particularly confident and ignored all attempts to run him off. I grabbed the .22 and fired some warning shots and still no response as he sat there in the yard. You would have thought it was raised around gunfire. Long story short, we have some fresh wild hare meat, maybe a pound and a half or so.

So far all I've done is put it in a brine solution. Now what?


----------



## mano (Jun 12, 2011)

braise


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 12, 2011)

From youtube.

[video=youtube;uyxXSIbZcBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyxXSIbZcBg[/video]

Breaking down rabbit into front and hind quarters racks and saddle. The racks saddle and hind quarters were used in a rabbit three ways dish. Hind quarters were sous vide with butter and thyme at 170 for 3 hours then later seared. The saddle was rubbed with roasted garlic and then a layer of spinach was placed inside, rolled up and wrapped with prosciutto then pan roasted. The rack was mustard crusted with dijon, panko and herbs and roasted. The rabbit bones were roasted and made into a stock which was reduced and made into a rabbit demi glace. Served with fingerling potato coins, baby corn, baby artichokes and Chinese long beans.

The front legs were confit in duck fat and then used in a rabbit spring roll appetizer with Asian slaw and a spicy marmalade.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, one option, old fashioned rabbit pie. Hot skillet, little bit of fatty ham, or bacon, render it a little, small onion, season, and your rabbit in next, till it starts to brown, put the meat is a roaster, deglaze your skillet with liquid of choice, add root veggies ( potato, carrot, rutabaga etc, couple stalks of celery... Up to you really) toss on top of the rabbit, add water up to about a third from the top of the veggies. Roast 1 1/2 hours. Remove from the oven, gently strain the liquid, thicken it a little in a saucepan, how you like. Corn starch, tapioca, roux, whatever floats your boat. Put a top on the stew, say a puff pastry, or I like a sweet, homemade biscuit pastry. Back into the oven for 40 min. Done.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 12, 2011)

I knew I could count on you guys! :biggrin:



ThEoRy said:


> Breaking down rabbit into front and hind quarters racks and saddle. The racks saddle and hind quarters were used in a rabbit three ways dish. Hind quarters were sous vide with butter and thyme at 170 for 3 hours then later seared. The saddle was rubbed with roasted garlic and then a layer of spinach was placed inside, rolled up and wrapped with prosciutto then pan roasted. The rack was mustard crusted with dijon, panko and herbs and roasted. The rabbit bones were roasted and made into a stock which was reduced and made into a rabbit demi glace. Served with fingerling potato coins, baby corn, baby artichokes and Chinese long beans.
> 
> The front legs were confit in duck fat and then used in a rabbit spring roll appetizer with Asian slaw and a spicy marmalade.


 
I should have mentioned it is broken down already into 5 parts, front/rear quarters and saddle. Thanks for the description! I'm already getting hungry for dinner:EDance2:

I wish I could watch the video but our internet sucks (not going there...)


----------

